# Eclipse javadoc offline



## java1337 (23. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass javadoc nur funktioniert, wenn ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin. Wie muss ich mein Eclipse konfigurieren, damit die javadoc auch "offline" angezeigt wird?

Gruß


----------



## Gonzo17 (23. Jan 2013)

Sorry aber von welcher JavaDoc genau sprichst du? Von der direkt in Eclipse, wenn du zB mit dem Mauszeiger über die Klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
 fährst? Dann kann ich dich beruhigen, das wird nicht übers Internet gehen, sondern die JavaDoc-Kommentare aus der String-Klasse selbst lesen, sondern du die Source dazu hast.


----------



## java1337 (23. Jan 2013)

Ja, diese Beschreibungen aus der Api.


----------



## java1337 (24. Jan 2013)

Und kann mir nun wer helfen?


----------



## nillehammer (24. Jan 2013)

Eigentlich macht Eclipse das out of the box, sofern Du die Sourcen hast. Das ist nur bei einem JDK der Fall, bei einem JRE nicht. Ich vermute, dass Du nur ein JRE installiert hast. Verifiziere das über Menü "Window -> Preferences" dort dann unter "Java -> Installed JREs". Wenn dort kein JDK, sondern nur ein JRE auftaucht, musst Du Dir das JDK nachinstallieren.


----------



## java1337 (24. Jan 2013)

Da steht bei mit Java SE 6 (MacOS X Default)!?


----------



## nillehammer (25. Jan 2013)

Ich hab Dir geschrieben, wo Du bei Eclipse sehen kannst, welche Java(s) installiert sind und dass Du prüfen musst ob es ein JDK oder nur ein JRE ist. Ich würde jetzt erwarten, dass Du das selbst herausfindest, anstatt hier einen Output zu posten. Immerhin willst du ja wohl offensichtlich Java entwickeln und da solltest Du schon wissen, wie man erkennt, was man auf seinem Rechner installiert hat.


----------



## java1337 (25. Jan 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich das JDK installiert und auch im Terminal wird mir bei java -version die neuste JRE Version angezeigt. Wie muss ich nun mein JDK in Eclipse einbinden? Tut mir Leid, wenn ich im Umgang mit Java nicht ganz so fix bin. ^^


----------



## nillehammer (25. Jan 2013)

Im selben Dialog, mit dem Du die installierten JREs kontrollieren kannst (siehe mein vorletzter Post), kannst Du über den Add-Button auch neue hinzufügen. Wähle den Pfad aus, wo du das JDK hin installiert hast. In diesem Ordner befindet sich das src.zip, ein bin-, sowie ein jre-Ordner. Aus diesen ganzen Sachen bedient Eclipse sich. Vergib einen für Dich sprechenden Namen. Bestätige alles. Setze dann bei diesem den Haken.


----------

